# I need help with my orks



## Rubaine (Feb 23, 2009)

My brother and i play against each other everytime i get home from college break. I use the Orks and he is a Black Templar player. I need tactics that do not involve me loosing 30 boys to his crusader tank every time they get in the open. I also would like to know if it is better to go with squads of shooters or if melee squads are better.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Templars are a tricky army for orks. You don't have many ways to deal with armour 14 and you can lose in cc. There are still quite a lot of things you can do though.

A warboss with a klaw is probably your best hope against the crusader - albeit not all that likely to succeed. It's probably best of all to put him with a few nob bikers. a battlewagon is a reasonable alternative[

Shootas vs sluggas is tricky. I normally prefer shootas but BT will run at you when you shoot. You may be able to set this up to allow charges for you, but often you will be charged. If he is highly mechanised then there will be nothing for shootas to shoot, and you may as well take sluggas


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Personally, I'd go with tanks against BT. A crusader can't do much to an AV14 battlewagon, and killcannons and boomguns will eat through his troops before they can even get into CC. Lootas will shoot through Marines pretty well too.

Although using meganobz seems to be frowned upon around here, if you put them into the killkannon battlewagon and drive right into charging range of the crusader, there won't be much left of it by the end of your turn.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Deff rollas are pretty good against AV 14.. average 3 S10 hits plus whatever the actual ram does.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

The deff rolla only works against infantry, bikes and dreadnoughts, but is worth taking. I prefer battlewagons in 5th edition filled with 20 strong boyz mobz. Mega nobz are quite good apart from the actual price of the models themselves. I almost bought four the other day but money is a bit tight and I thought that by buying them would guarantee a plastic set coming out in the near future.

you could always field a unit of lootas to bring them closer to you as mentioned earlier and I would leave the crusader to your warboss to take out with his strenght 10 klaw or a deff dredd that has been hiding behind a battlewagon.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Ramming is a type of tank shock, can't find my rulebook right now but it's in the tank shock section.


----------



## manusdei (Apr 14, 2008)

Ork fights against BT are the stuff of legend because they are both such lovers of assault. It is always a very difficult fight for the orks.

If you just want to get your orks across the board safe i'd advise putting twenty of them a pop in a battle wagon, it is very effective at delivering orks.

Lootahs can also be used effectively to keep the Space Marine's head down.

I've always liked using warbuggies with rockets on them; they can be pricey yes but they're highly mobile, are twinlinked (if i remember correctly) and don't suffer from the tankbustah's need to shoot at vehicles all the time.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Play all out CC and just run!!!! Use grotz and custom force feilds to give them a 4+ armor save on their way up the field.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

englanda said:


> Ramming is a type of tank shock, can't find my rulebook right now but it's in the tank shock section.



It's cleared up in the FAQ if I'm correct but there is a distinct difference between ramming and tank shock in 5th. You ram veichles and tank shock infantry. Sadly the deff rolla only applies to tank shocking, not ramiming.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Lash Machine said:


> It's cleared up in the FAQ if I'm correct but there is a distinct difference between ramming and tank shock in 5th. You ram vehichles and tank shock infantry. Sadly the deff rolla only applies to tank shocking, not ramming.


I just read both the rules FAQ and the Orks FAQ, and there is nothing mentioning that. In the rule book, however, it states that ramming _is_ in fact a _type_ of tank shock, and in the ork codex it states that the Deff Rolla is effective for _any_ tank shock movement. From that, I gather that it would work against tanks as well.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

There's currently nothing in the official FAQs, but assorted tournament "house rules" have come down to say that they don't work in rams.

Personally I don't think deff rollas are the answer in the long term because the issue is likely to be resolved one way or the other and its hard to say what the decision will be, when there finally is one. You don't want to spend ages converting stuff up only to find that it doesn't work in a month's time.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

buy a green tide boxed set just take 30 man squads nob with claw on charge you have 4 str 9 hits against land raider and he'll need to be in 12'' to make use of rapid fire utilize all cover on field take a wierd by with 30 sluggas aim for teleport then shoot shit out of something.

as for crusader having nothing for av14 if a multi melta can't pop it he doing something wrong.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

spike12225 said:


> buy a green tide boxed set just take 30 man squads nob with claw on charge you have 4 str 9 hits against land raider and he'll need to be in 12'' to make use of rapid fire utilize all cover on field take a wierd by with 30 sluggas aim for teleport then shoot shit out of something.
> 
> as for crusader having nothing for av14 if a multi melta can't pop it he doing something wrong.


Yeah nobs can work, unless he moves, then you're hitting on 6's.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well you can use zzap guns, mega-blastas or buzzsaws or even burnas to try and punch through the armor. It would help more if we knew what the reast of the army was you were facing. You could try a looted wagon with a boom gun or even a squad of kannons and hope you roll 6's to punch through. Usually though one tank should not be the make of break of the game so don't spend to much effort just trying to take it out. Black Templars are my favorite shot the crap out them army. Buggies are great for shooting at them and have them chase the buggy while your mobs charge in undamaged.


----------



## Rubaine (Feb 23, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> It would help more if we knew what the reast of the army was you were facing.


he uses 2 to 3 tactical squads, a razorback, land raider crusader, a chaplain, a dreadnought, emperors champion, a squad of terminators, he also uses one of the marshals, but i am not sure what the exact title is.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

You could go for StormBoyz and ZagStruk and Deepstrike the Crusader into CC -if he has more than one hopefully it will be close to the other so jumppack your way over then tear into it again.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 20, 2009)

You also can use a cheap screen of warbuggies that your opponent cannot get past without destroying them (as well as providing cover saves for your boys). A wall of kans would also scare black templars too.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Killa Kans /w rokkits are usually very good against MEQ's. Their rokkits are insta-death, ignore armour and can't touch everything upto a LR (although not recommended). In assault against the LR, they have 3 str 10 attacks on the charge each and will either hit on 4s or 6s. So a full squad will be able to fire 3 rokkits and dish out 9 str 10 dreadnought attacks. The plus side of using kans is their better BS skill means rokkits actually hit and their crappy WS is mitigated by the fact that you either insta hit vehicles, hit on 4s or hit on 6s.


----------



## Rubaine (Feb 23, 2009)

i would like to thank every one for their help with this problem.

i recently took my brother on over the last break that we had and i managed to destroy him in the last game that we played. my tactic though risky proved to work. i took my warboss with PK and a small squad of 5 Nobz and separated them from the rest of my army that i massed on the opposite side of the table. we rolled for turns and i managed to go first. i did some running with my warboss and nobz and set up the rest of my army so it would be just out of reach for his troops to be able to move into cc. i used my truck as a cover for the majority of my boyz. during shooting i managed to get 20 shots off with my lootas and destroyed one of his tactical squads (my bro was having a horrible time with the dice rolling 4, 1's and a 2 for his saving). for the assault i did not move but stayed my ground knowing that i was out of range for my assault to work. 

during his turn he moved his troops around so he could get a line of sight on most of my army. with his first squad he immobilized my truck, and with is last remaining squad managed to hit some of my boyz i lost 6 in this whole battle(which i did not think too terrible a loss). he did not use his razorback because he had moved it the full distance and my boyz were out of sight. his crusader managed to knock out some more of my boys 4 in total bringing my losses to 10 boyz and an immobilized truck. he completely forgot about my amall warboss and nob squad that was quickly approaching his crusader seeing no threat with such a small force. he did not move into cc so his turn finished.

my next turn(now my most memorable) turned out to be the most fatal for my brother my main force did basically the same thing during moving and shooting the only difference is my brother lost his dreadnought to one of my rocket launchers. my sneak squad managed to get 5 extra inches on my run roll and moved within range to get my warboss with PK into cc with the crusader. with some lucky rolls i managed to annihilate his crusader. the look on my brothers face when he realized that he had just lost his pride and joy was probably the most amazing thing i have ever seen. the rest of his troops were destroyed fairly quickly after failing a few dangerous terrain test and some major moral problems.


----------



## crudnik (Mar 23, 2009)

I also need a taktik aside from "Get 'Im"

So what is the best way to take on a Landraider? Horde of boyz + PK Nobs FTW?

Lotsa Rokkits?


----------



## Mastermime (Mar 27, 2009)

A Nob and rokkit in every squad of Boyz in trukks is a very good start. Flat Out turn 1 Shoot and assault turn 2. It's a simple tactic but one that has decimated my friends SoB on two occaisions out of three.

Another good tactic though slightly risky is three DeffKoptas with TL Rokkits and a Buzz Saw. Turbo Boost for your scout move. Then turn 1 you shoot the Rokkits and engage with the PK Buzz Saw. You either take the hits if he gets turn 1 but with a decent Cover Save or you destroy the thing Turn 1 with a 36" Assault. Making Termies walk accross the field is always satisfiying.


----------

